# moving folders and syncing folders



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I just made about ten folders on my ipad but they are spread across five pages and i can't seem to move them.  Can someone tell me how to move them?  Also when I sync my ipad next, will the folders be in my itunes?  Will the same folders then sync to my iphone or do I have to do them all over on my iphone?

Thanks
Paula, tech dummie


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Paula - I'm no expert but here's what I know from personal experience with my iPad and iPhone.  Yes, your folders will transfer to iTunes when you sync where they are tied to the device that was sync'd.  After the sync, click on the device name in the left side of the iTunes menu and click the App tab.  You will see your device screen with folders.  I've found that it is sometimes easier to reorganize my folders by clicking and dragging them in the App view of iTunes.  If you make any changes, you need to sync to transfer your changes to your device.  Folders you create for your iPad are separate from folders for your iPhone.  That design has the benefit of allowing you to manage folders differently on each device where you may have different aps on each device.  The negative is what you said - you have to create and manage your folders on each device.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Linda.  I will try that.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

One thing to add--moving folders works the same way on the device as moving apps does.  Press and hold the folder icon until it starts to wiggle.  Then drag it to where you want it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought I tried that about 20 times.  Maybe the fold wasn't jiggling.  It seemed like everything was jiggling though.  I finally figured it out in itunes.  Wasn't easy there either.  Nothing is easy in itunes though.  I hold my breath everytime I sync something.  Am about to sync my phone and update the OS.  The ipad went spectacularly easily so am expecting to have some trouble with the phone.  Maybe it's just a Windoze hangover though.  The ipad didn't even take that long to back up, sync, upgrade, sync.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Nothing is easy in itunes though.


Isn't that the truth? 

Just tested the folder jiggling move on the phone (haven't updated the ipad). It does work; it doesn't get a little delete button in the top left corner though, so the jiggling may be a little harder to see. But you can move it that way. It's probably best to use iTunes if you're moving a lot of things around though, like when you first set up folders. Trying to move all those apps and multiple folders across multiple pages is just a PITA.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

wwell turns out I'm not having an easy time figuring out how to do it in itunes either.  And I have five pages of apps on my newly updated iphone that need sorting into folders.


----------

